# Pd(PPh3)4



## Kats12 (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi again

I've got some used and unused, but opened Pd(PPh3)4.
Has anyone try to recover Pd from it.


----------



## dtectr (Sep 21, 2010)

here's a basic info link: 
http://www.kd-chem.com/palladium-21.htm 
perhaps some of the chemists here can provide some details as to how 
this can be used, if at all, to help with extraction.


----------



## Irons (Sep 21, 2010)

Be careful, Phosphine gas is extremely toxic. It says to refrigerate it, so it's probably pretty unstable. Store it outdoors, not in your home fridge.


----------



## Lou (Sep 21, 2010)

That's a very useful catalyst. You ought to be able to put it on LabX or eBay.

How much are we talking?

Lou


----------



## Kats12 (Sep 22, 2010)

Yes the phosphine bothers me a lot.
I was thinking burning it directly in the open with full mask on the head...
Any way I think the weight is around 196 g in both bottles.
I tried to put pictures of bottles , but I get this "Sorry, the board attachment quota has been reached."
so I put it here:
http://img178.imageshack.us/i/36387707.jpg

http://img52.imageshack.us/i/60476858.jpg

I haven't opened it at all, they are stored in sideboard for now.
I belive the seal is ok.
I know it should been stored at 0-5 celsius, but I don't intent to use it so....
anyway inside might be at least 15-16 g of palladium... at current prices it is arround 270 us dollars, that isn't bad 

So what do you thing on burning the stuff in open space?

Oh and seling it through ebay or Labx, the regulation on chemicals in my country is strict,and with all that babble about terrorism( everybody thinks if you are chemist either you produce drugs or explosives and you are possibly a terrorist,damn! :-((( )... so I don't think I could do that,and the catalyst is probably unusable, but who knows...


----------



## Lino1406 (Sep 24, 2010)

I'd take a small sample, add some aqua regia, if phosphine
forms it will oxidize


----------

